# a la Natural!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh là là! That tousled look sure is alluring!:eyebrows:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Look at the pink nails, so so grande.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

What a cutie. 
Just makes me wanna bury my face in her fluff & cuddle her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Today was bath day for Molly and I realized I've never seen what her coat REALLY looks like because she has always been blown dry! So today I let her coat dry in the sun. I kinda liked it! I did end up brushing her out later though.....I still love fluff!!!!!!


she is stylin! :-D LUV both styles


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Awwww... She's so gorgeous....


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, she looks really pretty like that! I'd love to see Lumi in a natural curl, but she'd mat up before the day was out! : P Molly must have a wonderful coat!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i love Molly! she is so cute no matter what her hair looks like! i like the natural look!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup, I can't air dry Leroy because he will mat. She looks like the natural tossled "beach wave" look that women try really hard to create lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Nope! No mats! When I took her out of the bathroom, all I did was blot the excess water.....and that is how she dried, no combing or brushing at all and not a single mat! I know I am soooo lucky!
Anyway I did brush her out to fluffy later in the day and this morning this is what she looks like......fluffy wavy!!!! :dontknow: I guess I could wet her down and blow it out but I guess I'm feelin' lazy today! LOL!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Cutie Patooty! love the nails 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Nope! No mats! When I took her out of the bathroom, all I did was blot the excess water.....and that is how she dried, no combing or brushing at all and not a single mat! I know I am soooo lucky!
> Anyway I did brush her out to fluffy later in the day and this morning this is what she looks like......fluffy wavy!!!! :dontknow: I guess I could wet her down and blow it out but I guess I'm feelin' lazy today! LOL!


She looks beautiful in both hair styles!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

She is awesome. Love her long TK. Love everything about her, actually!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful both ways


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

What a cutie!
That curly coat was adorable! Actually, she is just adorable no matter the coat style.


----------

